# Usa and canada visitor visa



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

This might not be a place to ask this question but still I believe there may be someone k ows about this
Me n my partner are planning holidays to U.S..he is aus citizen who do not require visa , but m aus PR only...so m clear I have to apply for b2 category visa..my ques is for canada...can I apply for visitor visa while m in US..or how to go with this as we want to visit canada as well
Any help appreciated


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

You can check with a Canadian consulate in the US. But I would just get the visa here in Australia & if they ask for additional information or documents, you can easily get them here.

This way you can plan your whole trip, without worrying about getting an additional visa during your trip.


----------

